# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Make a successful cab app like UBER, OLA

## AmitGupta

Have you been looking for a way to increase the reach or getting more leads to your transport/cab business? What about getting yourself a business app? You must be aware of the popularity of Uber, Ola apps that provide ridesharing services to customers.

You can also now get your business a dedicated Uber-like taxi app to enable your customers to book your taxis, cars and other transport services in an easy way via their smartphones. 
*
App Features*
Simple RegistrationAccept RideReject RideBegin TripEnd TripGet Pickup/ Drop locationTrip InformationSee NavigationSelect vehicle typeMultiple payment optionsDriver ProfileConnect with PassengerUpcoming RidesRide HistoryTrack IncomeRate CustomersAvailable Button
& Many More...!

*Our work says louder than words:*
Ready Made ScriptsCustom SolutionsAll Apps Demo & Modules Ready To CheckVideo Reviews Available By Famous PeoplesAwarded Top Mobile App Developer By Clutch -2019
GET A RISK-FREE CONSULTATION from OUR EXPERT APP DEVELOPMENT TEAM. OFFER valid for LIMITED TIME ONLY.


More than 40+ Brands are using our App Development Services currently, they can't be wrong.

It doesn’t cost as much as you expect. Hire expert & affordable taxi app development services now with SAG IPL

----------

